
Show HN: NetVia - Share anything, with style - bgrgndz
http://www.thenetvia.com
======
brudgers
I don't understand how I am expected to use it.

Good luck.

~~~
bgrgndz
Sorry I couldn't make it clear. You have two options on start, register or go
without registering. Registering lets you post stuff, you can go to the
hamburger menu, feeds, and select a feed to share stuff. You can create feeds
or just choose an existing one. Home page is showing new posts, there is also
a search bar. I am thinking of putting a post form there with a feed selection
option, should i do that?

